# hub master support?

## DaggyStyle

hello, I'm thinking of getting of these: http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=99107

does any one knows if it supported by linux? if so, is there a possibility to configure alsa to work with a couple of these?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

I would expect it to work with snd-usb-audio but its not a good buy if you intend using the USB ports.

Its an unpowered USB hub with built in PS/2 to USB and USB to analgue audio ports.

If it were powered it would be much more useful

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> I would expect it to work with snd-usb-audio but its not a good buy if you intend using the USB ports.
> 
> Its an unpowered USB hub with built in PS/2 to USB and USB to analgue audio ports.
> ...

 

powered has it have external ac adapter? my dad has one according to him it has a ability to be plugged into an ac adapter.

I'll know more tomorrow as I'm meeting with him.

beside the power issue anything more about it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

Borrow your dads before you spend your own money.

Yes, powered means that its normally used with an external power supply. That way it can provide 500mA per USB port. Otherwise it passed the power demand upstream, which is limited to 500mA total. The PS2 converters and audio converters will need some power, so there will not be much left for four USB ports. e.g. webcams won't work, usb modems won't work as they all need 500mA to themselves.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> Borrow your dads before you spend your own money.
> 
> 

 

that is partly why I'm meeting him  :Smile: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes, powered means that its normally used with an external power supply. That way it can provide 500mA per USB port. Otherwise it passed the power demand upstream, which is limited to 500mA total. The PS2 converters and audio converters will need some power, so there will not be much left for four USB ports. e.g. webcams won't work, usb modems won't work as they all need 500mA to themselves.

 

I don't need a usb modem, why can I use webcam? if I use usb mouse and keyboard? all I need is the audio, webcam, keyboard, mouse and one slot for usb stick usage

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

You can use all of those things if its powered.  The problem is that when its an unpowered USB hub, the power requiremenys for all connected devices are passed back to the PC, which can only supply 500mA.

You want a webcam, which is 500mA on its own, a usb stick 100 to 200mA, a mouse and keyboard.

As well as that, you get the built in devices to power. It will be OK if the device has its own power supply but the PC it connects to cannot provide that much power on one USB root hub, which is usually a pair of stacked USB connectors.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> You can use all of those things if its powered.  The problem is that when its an unpowered USB hub, the power requiremenys for all connected devices are passed back to the PC, which can only supply 500mA.
> 
> You want a webcam, which is 500mA on its own, a usb stick 100 to 200mA, a mouse and keyboard.
> ...

 

I'm only referring to it with ac adapter, if it doesn't then I don't have much use to it, like I've said, I'm pretty sure it has the plug for ac adapter.

----------

## DaggyStyle

ok, got the item, good news, it can be plugged into a ac adapter, bad news, it has 5 connectors to the computer, usb, mouse ps/2, keyboard ps/2 audio in and audio out...

question is, can I configure sound outputs in my sound card like in windows?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

Ah ... so its a powered USB hub with audio and PS/2 extensions, not audio and PS/2 to USB converters.

You plug it into your sound card and the sound card analogue outputs appear on the connectors on the device.

Its not an extra sound device and it needs no drivers.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> Ah ... so its a powered USB hub with audio and PS/2 extensions, not audio and PS/2 to USB converters.
> 
> You plug it into your sound card and the sound card analogue outputs appear on the connectors on the device.
> ...

 

the main question is now should I get two of these and another soundcard which I'll split to the too or get two dock stations that are usb only connected.

----------

